# Custom Shaped Boxes



## LilDesignsAppareI (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just wanted to know if anyone new where I can get custom shaped boxes to fit T-Shirts in (like a diamond box, etc.). i tried google, and i couldn't find a site, maybe I was searching the wrong words? Any help would be appreciated thank you! Also, I hope I posted this in the right place. -_-'

~Gj


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I imagine there are places that could die cut and custom make the boxes for you. You'll probably have to pay more though. 

Here's one option.


----------



## LilDesignsAppareI (Sep 24, 2010)

Thank you I will check em out! ^_^

~Gj


----------



## Lescliff (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I’ll recommend you to find a printing company nearby your home. For it will be cheap and easy to access. If it’s not available to you (if there isn’t any printing company near you home), then go online. 
There are thousands of online companies are there offering customized services. They will be a bit costly because of shipment charges. But few companies are also offering free shipment facilities. 
You can get your customized packaging box for your t-shirts. 



____________________________
Packaging boxes | Retail packaging


----------

